# Problème de transfert dossier avec safari et Synology 218 Play



## kaz57 (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour j'ai un N'as Synology 218 Play.
Lors de de transfert de dossier de mon iMac sur ma station, j'ai une erreur "safari ne prend pas en compte le transfert de dossier" avec Firefox cela fonctionne, comment confiqurer Safari.
D'avance merci pour les conseils.


----------

